# I got to deliver to a girl in a bikini today!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

That was fun. I thought for sure the muscled and tattooed boyfriend would meet me, but no! It was the girl in the bikini! I don’t even care about a tip


----------



## Marcelo Lean (Dec 27, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> That was fun. I thought for sure the muscled and tattooed boyfriend would meet me, but no! It was the girl in the bikini! I don't even care about a tip


That's the uber driver spirit!...just do it cause its fun who cares if there's no money in it...


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Marcelo Lean said:


> That's the uber driver spirit!...just do it cause its fun who cares if there's no money in it...


Actually it was DD. Doordash, not what you're thinking &#129300;


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

I would hoped for the boyfriend too 🤫😏


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That's not always a good thing.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No naked lady yet... noob


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

come on rookie. Yeah hotels here they open the door topless or with hardly anything on inviting you in.
Ok more then a few times i invited my self to lunch with ladies. Eat watch some tv nothing more but could of been.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's not always a good thing.
> View attachment 482748


Haha,



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No naked lady yet... noob


I've been doing this for a year. No naked lady yet


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> That was fun. I thought for sure the muscled and tattooed boyfriend would meet me, but no! It was the girl in the bikini! I don't even care about a tip


I deliver to pools full of women in bikinis 
" Fun Parties"
Some come to the door in Lingeree . . .

You never know who will answer the door.

Pizza Pizza.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> That was fun. I thought for sure the muscled and tattooed boyfriend would meet me, but no! It was the girl in the bikini! I don't even care about a tip


Wrong forum? Penthouse letters is before Uberpeople!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> That was fun.I don't even care about a tip


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


>


good god . Yea they would invite you in and lick bb sauce off your body .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


>


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> That was fun. I thought for sure the muscled and tattooed boyfriend would meet me, but no! It was the girl in the bikini! I don't even care about a tip


This is also one thing I enjoy about delivering is meeting sexy customers. Absolutely agree.


----------

